# Toro power shift 1232 vs snapper 1030



## Sakpase (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey guys! i have two snow blower and i love both of them. I am confuse on which one i should keep. I recently purchased a toro power shift 1232 for $350 it was made in 1999 and was going for over 2k. I purchased an snapper 1030 a few years ago for $250. I want to sell one of them, but no sure which one. Any help or advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sakpase said:


> Hey guys! i have two snow blower and i love both of them. I am confuse on which one i should keep. I recently purchased a toro power shift 1232 for $350 it was made in 1999 and was going for over 2k. I purchased an snapper 1030 a few years ago for $250. I want to sell one of them, but no sure which one. Any help or advice would be appreciated thanks


I would keep the Toro Powershift 1232 those were great machines that were built well. The Snapper was also a good machine but I would keep the Toro provided overall condition is similar.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

parts, the one that's easiest to find and get parts for is the one you should keep. I would keep the toro


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm conflicted. I think the snapper is better built as far as thicker metal and even more of a tank going through snow than the PS 1332 and that's saying something.
So far I haven't had a problem with my 1332 or 1030 as far as getting parts.
They are the two I'm sure I'm keeping so I'm of no help.
The snapper had a 12V start system and that was another reason to grab it.

Which one works best for you ?? 
How big is your drive, what material ??
Both powered buy old school flat head Tec's ??
Which one is in better condition ??

I think I might be tempted to go with the Snapper if I had to sell one. Simply because it doesn't have the added complexity of the PS axles added parts and controls. Less to go wrong in time.


----------



## Sakpase (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks guys. I think I am gonna keep both of them won't mind at all having one as a spare. The snapper seem pretty slow on gear the toro is super fast on gear. The snapper definetly have better metal material build plus the chute up and down can be control by the handle I install a cabin on the snapper it's pretty cool. My only down fall is its not as fast on gear as the power shift. I only got the power shift bc it was build in 1999 and cost over 2k I ordered a few missing parts for it and fix the starter rope which was broken. I love them both. Thanks all


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah keep them both if you have the room. I like back up systems. If one breaks you can get back on task with the back up. Then repair the broken machine when you get a chance.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

IS there every enough machines, that one can have?....

IT is the gift we are given to excuse ourselves to our sanctuary. The garage. What else needs to be said?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> IS there every enough machines, that one can have?....
> 
> IT is the gift we are given to excuse ourselves to our sanctuary. The garage. What else needs to be said?


 Preach on there BROTHER DB.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello, my name is DB, and I have a "collection."


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

My family doesn't like my "collection". Until the snow comes that is


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

My wife complains about my 'collection' also. I have 11 snowblowers, 9 of which run, the old Aircap paddle machine probably would too of I pulled it out and went through it.


----------

